

Reality doesn’t exist until we measure it, quantum experiment confirms - q4
http://www.sciencealert.com/reality-doesn-t-exist-until-we-measure-it-quantum-experiment-confirms

======
philipov
I think it's more likely that there is no decision between being a wave and a
particle at all, and it is just our measurement equipment can only see it as
one or the other, and what they interpret as change in behavior due to
measurement is in reality just a change in method of measurement of the same
behavior, like different projections of a higher-dimensional object.

